# Bildfolge in Datenbank



## TomDooley (20. Okt 2005)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich sollte folgende Funktionalität haben: 

Bilder einer Webcam (ein paar wenige Bilder pro Sekunde) sollen auf einem Server abgelegt werden. Übers Netz soll nun von einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt an die Bildfolge (bzw. "Film") betrachtet werden können. Die Bilder kann ich nicht vorgängig zu einem Movie zusammenfassen, da ich keine riesigen Dateien übers Netz übertragen möchte (zumindest keine grosse Ladezeit). Ich habe mir also folgendes überlegt: 

- die Bilder werden in einer Datenbank abgelegt. Bei Bedarf werden ab dem gewünschen Zeitpunkt die Bilder geladen und dem Betrachter als "Film" gezeigt. 

Meine Frage ist nun, ob das überhaupt denkbar ist, bzw. ob allenfalls nur die Pfade und Zusatzinformationen in der DB abgelegt werden sollten und die Bilder im Filesystem Platz finden sollten... 

Danke für Tips oder weitere Lösungsansätze 

Gruss 

Tom


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Okt 2005)

> ob allenfalls nur die Pfade und Zusatzinformationen in der DB abgelegt werden sollten und die Bilder im Filesystem Platz finden sollten...


genau so

dann klaust du dir noch irgendwo ein javascript für eine schnelle Diashow und erzeugst mit einem Servlet eine HTML Datei, bei der du die richtigen Pfade zu den Bildern dynamisch einfügst

so ein richtiger Film entsteht da natürlich nicht...


----------



## TomDooley (20. Okt 2005)

Danke für die Antwort. hmm.. also keine Datenbank. Meine Bedenken sind die Folgenden:

Wenn ich pro Sekunde von drei Webcams je drei Bilder erhalte komme ich so pro Tag auf ca. 750'000 neue Files pro Tag! Obwohl der Speicherplatz kein Problem darstellen sollte, finde ich dass eine solche "Anzahl" Daten eher in eine Datenbank gehört... Ist das nicht schneller? Was spricht dafür/dagegen?



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so ein richtiger Film entsteht da natürlich nicht...


Ist das nicht ein wenig gar langsam? Ich hätte eher daran gedacht ein Applet zu laden das über einen Player verfügt welcher die Bilder buffert...


----------

